# Sheezy | New General Art Website



## Robinik (Sep 30, 2021)

I have no idea if these types of posts are allowed here, but since there's nothing in the rules that say anything against it, I'll post this anyway on the assumption that it is.

Here's a new art website that's open for registration! https://sheezy.art/ It's pretty small at the moment, but it has many good features and they're actively open to suggestions (via their Discord server) and will respond to you if you make a feature suggestion, so I recommend signing up! I'd like to see this website bloom and blossom!

Here's my page, by the way. https://sheezy.art/Grimmgall


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 9, 2022)

Lmaoooo


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 11, 2022)

RIP


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 11, 2022)

Chomby said:


> RIP


To the shock of no one with a pulse.


----------



## Robinik (Feb 15, 2022)

Yes, I found out on the very day it was announced that it closed down. I didn't update this because I didn't care to. Whoop-de-doo.


----------

